# New betta



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

My counter tank needed a change - the shrimp didn't work out - so when I was visiting Rick, picking up my discus (and then some), I got this guy. He seems to be happy in his new home, which he shares with a few ottos.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

oooo nice colours!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice color betta.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!

Rick has some nice bettas. I'm thinking of creating a partition for my tank and getting a second betta. That's if I find myself out there in MR again


----------

